# MY LAST POST!



## btcboss2022 (Dec 27, 2022)

Here is my last post is so sad for me but I can't tolerate some behaviors when my only purpose is share and help.

*I won't post anything else, or help anyone by PM or any other way that is what you achieved by treating like this altruistic people without any type of economic or personal interest just the encouragement to share experiences. Could be a possible situation to be considered by Forum admins to try to avoid futures ones if they consider it appropriate. Anyway you will live without me don't worry all will be ok.
Good luck and thanks.

Reasons and background of that info if interested:



http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/threads/complete-amphetamine-freebase-a-oil-synthesis-from-p2p-10l-scale.5357/page-2


*


----------



## Sweswe

@btcboss2022 

you should keep posting your syntheses, i think it's appreciated by many you have been helpful to allot of people here, don't care what 1-2 people say who haven't even tried your way. 

/Regards


----------



## oscar412

Dont go like this btcboss, your posts are great and are appreciated by alot of users.


----------



## Acab1312

It's a pity that they leave, because we lose a very important member in forum. Thank you for your synthesis and your help. Your post have always helped me personally and worked.


----------



## btcboss2022

Thank you all for your comments are very appreciated, maybe when I will calm down I will see things in a different way. Thank you again.


----------



## Bennyboy88

btcboss2022

Thank you for all you amazing post. I think lot of people have benefited from all the wisdom you contributed to this forums. It's sad to hear you go. Safe journey. Cheer.


----------



## Never to sleep

Not coming here to like tell you're the best or climb up your ass but I think there are lots of people who benefit from you sharing info about this stuff. I read your reference. I don't see why people would be shitting on well anybody per se for not doing the synthesis themselves. Who cares if the information shared is correct and if they understand the mechanisms of the reaction and can possibly further help somebody with the synthesis by providing knowledgeable insights on it.

As for you leaving high school... The best people I know and whom I consider real friends suffered because of school for years. This includes me as well. Most of them never finished high school and I couldn't care less. If somebody tells you that you're stupid just because you don't have a fucking diploma they're fools. They make up for their boring lives by having this one single thing to try to make themselves look interesting more so than others.

We all learn new stuff everyday and from my personal experience? I never learned shit in school. Basically everything I know I had to learn myself. Yeah I know sounds stupid doesn't it? Why do we waste years of our lives being trapped in this kindergarten jail not being able to have a say in anything instead of pursuing our true interests. It's just as stupid as the war on drugs itself.

It's up to you but I think we'll all do better if we help each other. This includes you and anyone else who shares their experiences and information about this stuff. The people who come here just to get an instructional cookbook on this stuff with exact measurements on everything they do are idiots. We don't have to filter them out. We don't need to turn into virgin reddit moderators and ban every one of them. Just give them time. They'll realize themselves that they're not capable of doing this, waste a bunch of money on glassware just to throw it out.

For anybody who is like that. Be the end season hero and give the glassware to somebody who'll actually use it. Thanks!


----------

